# Anyone know this bottle ? ? Thanks local



## madpaddla (Jul 23, 2008)

Hello all,
 A friend asked me if I knew anything about this bottle.  I will show a pic of the base.  I thought it might be 1926 but you guys will know better.  Doing a search on google said something by Digger Odell that it might of been a whiskey or vinegar bottle but I believe he was talking about a different bottle.  I came to you guys....you would know.  She already sold the bottle but was just looking for some info incase she came across another.  Thanks folks.
 Madpaddla


----------



## madpaddla (Jul 23, 2008)

base


----------



## woody (Jul 23, 2008)

Mr. Pickwick ???


----------



## Wilkie (Jul 23, 2008)

That diamond shaped symbol on the bottom is "Duraglas".  That would make this bottle post 1940.  Duraglass bottles were made from 1940 to the mid 50's.  See the definition of Duraglass at http://www.sha.org/bottle/glossary.htm


----------



## Wilkie (Jul 23, 2008)

> Mr. Pickwick





> ORIGINAL: woody
> 
> Mr. Pickwick ???


 Woody, this certainly looks like a Mr. Pickwick bottle, except for a few differences.  See this one at http://www.goantiques.com/detail,pickwick-glass-bottle,49315.html  also at http://whatafind-antiques-collectibles.blogspot.com/2008/03/old-glass-bottle-mr-pickwick-unknown.html


----------



## cc6pack (Jul 23, 2008)

if you can make out the des. pat number we can look that up to give an approximate date.  never mind found it.

http://www.google.com/patents?id=hd5tAAAAEBAJ&printsec=abstract&zoom=4&dq=patent81611&ie=ISO-8859-1#PPA1,M1


----------



## capsoda (Jul 23, 2008)

Those were also put out in the early 1970s but I can't remember what the brand of whiskey. Got my but tore up for tryin some though.


----------



## logueb (Jul 24, 2008)

I'm thinking Ol Mr. Boston Whiskey , but just a thought.


----------



## capsoda (Jul 24, 2008)

> I'm thinking Ol Mr. Boston Whiskey , but just a thought.


 
 Thats it Buster.


----------

